# Do you use a carrier for your dog?



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

*What kind of dog carrier do you use and when? this is not a thread for debating use.*

If so can you tell me when? and what sort of carrier you use.


Thanks!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yes! 

i use various ones~

this one for carrying into stores








this one is more roomy but bulky and heavier (makes a great car seat too)








bf's cat likes it too lol








this was cheap from dog.com but it was a bit smaller, dont use it as much but if u got a small dog i think it's perfect








a girlyish bag








bought this as a crate but it can be used as a carrier too








bought this back in feb 2009 and never used it LOL









mmm i think thats it? haha.
the member in here ivysmom makes excellent carrier bags too
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49822
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=48248
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=48496

there's also designer carrier replicas out there. she also had bought some too
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=45932

okay...i think that's enough haha :albino: how big is ur pup? ^_^ carriers get addicting...sheesh


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We don't use carriers much. I'm a mean ole' Mama and make mine walk. :lol: We have one of Lori's carriers, which is fine craftsmanship, and gorgeous to boot.


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

I dont carry romeo into stores.. if we go to a store its because the store allows dogs, so he walks  he prefers it to being toted around. if necessary I pick him up 

but I do have a carrier for him for when we take plane trips  









he likes it and I like it. its very well built, pretty, perfect for travel!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> yes!
> 
> i use various ones~
> 
> ...


Wow I love them! you have a great assortment, all I have right now is a Chrome Bones Blossom carrier in Silver. As for his size I really don't know.. he looks very small to me his parents were 4.5 pounds and 3 pounds so I don't know how large he will get.



TLI said:


> We don't use carriers much. I'm a mean ole' Mama and make mine walk. :lol: We have one of Lori's carriers, which is fine craftsmanship, and gorgeous to boot.


It's not mean, it's just what your lifestyle dicates!  Dogs are not allowed in many public places indoors here so a carrier is a must! 



Fransheska101 said:


> I dont carry romeo into stores.. if we go to a store its because the store allows dogs, so he walks  he prefers it to being toted around. if necessary I pick him up
> 
> but I do have a carrier for him for when we take plane trips
> 
> ...


Cute! My dog has already been grocery shopping 3x and he's been to the local pub and and in a few malls with me. So he is getting out quite a bit.. most of these places would never allow a dog on leash, so I don't want to leave him home! so carrier it is! 
I'll try and get some pics of him in his bag.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok so we have this bag in Silver, (much prettier than the green IMO) I like it because it's leather. The stitched flowers on mine are pink and it has silver sequins. I like it because it almost passes as a purse! and it matches silver shoes quite nicely 

http://www.poocheycouture.com/product-detail.php?product_id=882&subcat_id=

I got a great deal on it.








That's him sleeping in it at my friends house after running around with the other dogs!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I have two carriers. One is an Emre and it looks more like a purse, and not as much space..and then I also have a Vera Bradley carrier, which I love! It has a front zipped area for storage and is pretty spacious. I can fit both of the girls in it and they still have room to spare. It's my favorite over the other and I use it a ton!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ohhh sounds pretty! pics please


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Ok so we have this bag in Silver, (much prettier than the green IMO) I like it because it's leather. The stitched flowers on mine are pink and it has silver sequins. I like it because it almost passes as a purse! and it matches silver shoes quite nicely
> 
> http://www.poocheycouture.com/product-detail.php?product_id=882&subcat_id=
> 
> ...


thanks hehe! wow he looks so tiny! well...i never seena carrier with bars in it..thats a first LOL. i think he would look fab in one of ivysmom's carriers  :hello1:


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Personally, I dont believe in taking my dog into places where dogs aren't allowed. Just because I CAN because hes small doesnt really make it OK in my eyes.. 

I dont appreciate being at restaurants/grocery shopping and people having dogs in carriers. I just dont want other peoples dogs around my food. 
not to mention, some people are allergic. 

a friend of mine has a child that is SOOOO heavily allergic that yes, even a dog in a carrier can set him off, and it HAS happened before, at a restaurant. and yes she did win the lawsuit against the person with the dog in the carrier, her son nearly died that day. 
there court also issued a HEFTY fine for the restaurant, which sucks because they had no idea she snuck her dog in. 

Employees got it taken out of their paychecks, the restaurant suffered and more importantly a child nearly died just because somebody JUST HAD to have their dog with them in an inside restaurant where dogs ARE NOT allowed.

So i just believe in keeping my dog, regardless of size, out of places where dogs aren't allowed. lol he stays home with his toys while I go grocery shopping, its really not that big of a deal 

Romeo gets out plenty  he loves going places with me, petsmart, the park, outdoor patio restaurants, I just make sure they are dog friendly so its fair for ALL dogs (big and small) and people 

just my 2 cents  some people agree, some disagree. but thats my opinion


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

I use a Sherpa Carrier it is really nice....but kinda big.

Now I want to buy one of those replica juicy bags!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I second what Fransheska101 said!!!! Thank you!!

If I can't take my bigger dogs on leash then the chihuahua can't go either! She's a dog, even if she is small! If I see small dogs in bags or such in stores that don't allow them then I go and tell the store employees. It's just not cool and it's one of the things that makes non-dog people upset with us dog people. It also makes it so that rules are stricter because some people think they are above the rules with their small dogs.

If dogs are allowed then by all means, take your pup. But if not then respect those rules and leave your dog at home. He won't suffer from being alone for a few hours.

That being said, I don't use carriers. My chihuahua walks on a leash, like a regular dog. I do have a crate that I use at shows but it is a regular noz2noz collapsible crate.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Fransheska101 said:


> Personally, I dont believe in taking my dog into places where dogs aren't allowed. Just because I CAN because hes small doesnt really make it OK in my eyes..
> 
> I dont appreciate being at restaurants/grocery shopping and people having dogs in carriers. I just dont want other peoples dogs around my food.
> not to mention, some people are allergic.
> ...


I think my thread was titled "if you use a carrier" if that did not apply, you did not need to post a reply! you obviously have an opinion as do I and I am surely not about to change what I am doing because of your post! I personally DO feel it is a big deal to be able to take my dog places with me. If I wanted a big dog and limitations that come with it I would have bought one. I am pretty sure I am not the only person who feels this way as off forum I have a few close girlfriends who also have Chi's and we all use carriers to some extent, I even use one for my 16 year old poodle as needed! also as you can see my dog likes to sleep in his carrier as well!



ilovemychiCAMI said:


> I use a Sherpa Carrier it is really nice....but kinda big.
> 
> Now I want to buy one of those replica juicy bags!


Ohhhh! I saw the authentic Juicy Bowler at Puppy Couture the other day! love it! but 450.00 eeks! 



omguthrie said:


> I second what Fransheska101 said!!!! Thank you!!
> 
> If I can't take my bigger dogs on leash then the chihuahua can't go either! She's a dog, even if she is small! If I see small dogs in bags or such in stores that don't allow them then I go and tell the store employees. It's just not cool and it's one of the things that makes non-dog people upset with us dog people. It also makes it so that rules are stricter because some people think they are above the rules with their small dogs.
> 
> ...


This thread was for people who use carriers, and I don't appreciate you lecturing me about "rules" are you not the same person who told me to return my dog to the breeder in my other thread? 
Yeah.. I didn't appreciate that much either.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh! quick post just to clarify in case anyone else gets their puppy paws in a bunch. (oddly in a thread about people who use carriers.. LOL)

The store I do all my groceries at has 0 issues with dogs.. provided they are in a carrier, same as the Montreal transit, and my local shopping mall!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I use this for Bentley he travels in it, i use it for dogs shows and he sleeps in it at night









I have 2 Pet Flys for Twiglet for the car or going on the train but they are quite bulky to carry so and she generally ends up using them as beds lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> I use this for Bentley he travels in it, i use it for dogs shows and he sleeps in it at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I looked at a Pet Flys at my local store, they are cute but your right very rigid and stiff.
I think its interesting you posted your guy likes to sleep in his carrier, I have noticed my little guy loves to do this as well!


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Regardless of size, I believe that DOGS are DOGS. and most obey the rules/laws set for ALL DOGS. 

I also believe that this is a open forum, open for discussion, you also have the option to put me on ignore or simple ignore my postings. I have the right to express my opinion. Like threads have never gotten off topic before? lol 

MANY Chihuahua owners bitch and moan about people not treating our dogs like dogs etc.. etc.. well, respect is a two way street in my opinion. You want your dog to be treated like a dog? well.. then start acting like your dog is a dog. 

Its the LAW. and taking your dog everywhere just because you want to, regardless of laws/rules isn't just a personal issue. it does affect others, store owners, employees, people with allergies. and ALL people with chihuahuas, because obviously it makes us ALL seem like people who have this lovely breed just to break the rules and tote them around everywhere.. 

*I have NO PROBLEM with the use of carriers*, I do have one. We use it for plane travel. I have the petflys as well as a Juicy carrier that we got for a gift that I use for car rides 
but I do personally not agree with people using carriers to sneak their dogs into places where they aren't allowed. 

We whine and whine about people calling our dogs names, and the bad stigma that comes with being a chihuahua owner "paris hilton wannabe, your dog is an accesorie, etc..etc.." and preach "THEY ARE DOGS JUST LIKE ANY OTHER" 
except for when there are rules we dont like. Then they arent dogs anymore, they are *special. * 

Forget the law, Forget those with allergies, Forget people who just dont want dogs around their food,... I WANT TO TAKE MY DOG WITH ME SO I WILL! what he supposed to do at home?! sleep?! Play with his toys?! GOD FORBID! and how will I survive without him there?! *gasp* banish the thought! lol

Fine. thats your choice. I personally think its irresponsible. just my 2 cents.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Fransheska101 said:


> Regardless of size, I believe that DOGS are DOGS. and most obey the rules/laws set for ALL DOGS.
> 
> *I guess you have an issue reading, I already clarified that I take him places he is allowed, and no big huge dogs are not allowed but small dogs are*
> 
> ...


Most of my replies to you are within the quoted body of your original response, I wanted to point this out since you seem to have a hard time with comprehension of the written word.
I feel badly for your dog that it's not possibly socialized to the extent it would be if you took it more places, however now.. thats irresponsible isn't it! tsk tsk


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol my dog is perfectly socialized, I take him everywhere where hes allowed. 
He is CGC certified and has EARNED It. thats canine good citizen... 

and if I misunderstood your post, then im sorry. but I really wasn't personally refering to you, it was a GENERAL STATEMENT . just giving my opinion. 

again.. I really wasn't reffering to you or I misread. I was reffering to those who SNEAK their pets into places where NO DOGS ARE ALLOWED. 
I have no idea where you take your dogs, you take them where they are allowed then more power to you! I think its great that people embrace places where dogs are allowed to go. and that includes "small dog only places" those places are awesome and I enjoy them very much 

People love romeo when they meet him. But yes, its a fact, there is a negative stigma for owning a chihuahua. Just cruise the forum for a bit.. you will see threads about it and its unfortunate. and im glad youve never encountered it, because its really annoying. 

because this lovely breed to MANY people are just seen as "purse dogs" "ankle biters" yada yada yada 

Im sorry you felt attacked. because I really was not attacking you.

again, I HAVE A CARRIER. Well, I have two. and the carrier ITSELF is NOT a problem, its how they are used. and I was simply expressing my opinion on when they are used to "sneak" dogs into places they aren't allowed. 

I really wish this was a non-issue. but as a person who works in a restaurant.. it really isn't lol I see..5 dogs in carriers a day. and this is in a RESTAURANT with a huge "NO DOGS ALLOWED" poster right on the window. but people try it anyway..

again,my statement was to those who sneak their dogs into places where they aren't allowed. not you. 

By all means continue to embrace friendly places. they are amazing and a GREAT experience for dogs.

Now. I will apologize for thread jacking. On other dog forums, threads are a lot like a conversation, they are allowed to change and people come in and just express whatever it is they are thinking. 
and as a girl who has been working at a restaurant all day after class, that is what I was thinking. lol

the thread is titled "DO you use a carrier for your dog" 
so I thought my reply was fine.. I do use a carrier. just not for x y and z

I did remove the "YOU" and the panties bit from my post. can see how you would think I was reffering to YOUR panties. It was just kind of a general "you"..came off sounding wrong tho 


and yes, I did choose my dog. Romeo is an amazing dog, from a great breeder. he was not "forced" upon me and we have A LOT of fun. Hes top in his level 5 obedience class, CGC certified, and we are both incredibly happy. I think im an awesome dog owner and im sure he does 2 lol 
We do go places together, we travel together, hes been to Miami, Key west, New york, Connecticut, and has taken it all in stride.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah i have two so far a Juicy one which is absolutely massive but she loves it and will sleep in it and i got a cheap one off ebay which is just white with a massive bow on it for the summer which she isn't quite use to yet but still likes it.. Just need a black one now and i have one to go with everything.

I think they're a great idea especially if you need to go into a shop.. i'm not to comfortable with carrying her in my arms into a shop as they're so funny about it over here!!! In her carrier.. if i zip it up and she can see through the mesh no one has a clue.. not even the staff in Starbucks!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Geez its first thing on a Sunday morning and theres attitude on the forum wow!!

I sneak Daisy in, i don't really have an issue. To be fair i treat her totally like a dog.. HOWEVER there are times when its just not safe for her to walk on the ground.. like on a busy street when the schools have just come out.. running 5 year olds tend not to look where there going squashed dog.

Also if i'm out and need to get something suddenly like a hot day an di want a drink.. then as a RESPONSIBLE chihuahua owner i wouldn't tie her up outside and leave her to be stolen or hurt.. she'll get put in her carrier and comes in the shop.. you're not in there long don't see what the issue is. 

Some people do have allergies (i'm one i'm allergic to smooth coats) but if they're as seriously allergic as suggested.. surely walking past a dog on the street would set them off and therefore any could physician would have prescribed them steriods or antihistamines??

Quite frankly i've never ever been called a Paris Hilton wannabe and my dog is very polite and friendly, well socialised, not snappy or yappy, walks fantastically on a lead.. the breed are a different breed they are the smallest and therefore need a little extra care in busy places... and the difference really is size. You take a German Shepheard into a small small shop it takes up half the shop.. a chihuahua really doesn't take up a lot of room.. If they're not doing any harm then whats the issue!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Fransheska101 said:


> lol my dog is perfectly socialized, I take him everywhere where hes allowed.
> He is CGC certified and has EARNED It. thats canine good citizen...
> 
> and if I misunderstood your post, then im sorry. but I really wasn't personally refering to you, it was a GENERAL STATEMENT . just giving my opinion.
> ...



I'm glad we sorted that out then! I've never taken my dog into a place where there is a no dogs allowed sign, the local pub we know the staff, not an issue, our local mall is frequented by small dog owners.. it seems everyone in Westmount has a small dog  but they are not all Chi's! I see a lot of Yorki's and Maltese around, in fact our local Cafe Creme coffee (think private starbucks) hands out doggie treats!

And the panty thing was too good to leave alone.. :laughing5:
I'm not really a B I swear.. I'm just passionate about the things I love  and I waited a long time to get the perfect Chi baby! (despite him being a handful right now.. lol)


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

and this is romeos 

I know its pink X) lol I REALLY thought I was gonna get a girl


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I'm glad we sorted that out then! I've never taken my dog into a place where there is a no dogs allowed sign, the local pub we know the staff, not an issue, our local mall is frequented by small dog owners.. it seems everyone in Westmount has a small dog  but they are not all Chi's! I see a lot of Yorki's and Maltese around, in fact our local Cafe Creme coffee (think private starbucks) hands out doggie treats!
> 
> And the panty thing was too good to leave alone.. :laughing5:
> I'm not really a B I swear.. I'm just passionate about the things I love  and I waited a long time to get the perfect Chi baby! (despite him being a handful right now.. lol)


me 2! lol I really need to stop posting after I get off work... 

random note. somebody with a 8 ft boa constrictor tried to come in today, and he told us, it was his "SERVICE SNAKE"

people constantly amaze me..


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Yeah i have two so far a Juicy one which is absolutely massive but she loves it and will sleep in it and i got a cheap one off ebay which is just white with a massive bow on it for the summer which she isn't quite use to yet but still likes it.. Just need a black one now and i have one to go with everything.
> 
> I think they're a great idea especially if you need to go into a shop.. i'm not to comfortable with carrying her in my arms into a shop as they're so funny about it over here!!! In her carrier.. if i zip it up and she can see through the mesh no one has a clue.. not even the staff in Starbucks!!!


They sound nice!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Geez its first thing on a Sunday morning and theres attitude on the forum wow!!
> 
> I sneak Daisy in, i don't really have an issue. To be fair i treat her totally like a dog.. HOWEVER there are times when its just not safe for her to walk on the ground.. like on a busy street when the schools have just come out.. running 5 year olds tend not to look where there going squashed dog.
> 
> ...


It's ok, we sorted it out.. LOL two grumpy ladies who had a long day 
I'm still up I should SOO be in bed.
You raise good points, I've also never encountered the Paris Hilton thing, I do agree with you on the breed being small and a bit more delicate.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Fransheska101 said:


> me 2! lol I really need to stop posting after I get off work...
> 
> random note. somebody with a 8 ft boa constrictor tried to come in today, and he told us, it was his "SERVICE SNAKE"
> 
> people constantly amaze me..


Thats hilarious! I would have probably killed myself laughing! what kind of restaurant do you work at?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Fransheska101 said:


> and this is romeos
> 
> I know its pink X) lol I REALLY thought I was gonna get a girl


Hey I'd pop him in the pink bag anyhow... :nhappy3:
Real men wear pink right? LOL

I am seriously lusting for the Juicy bowler at my local store, and yep it's pink.. I almost bought Apple Jack a tank top with sparkly cherries on it, but they didn't have his size! lol


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

I work at an italian restaurant, its small but very popular. and we get the most INTERESTING people. 

I really really want a girl next. their stuff is so cute


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't have a carrier and don't need a carrier. When Rocky comes anywhere with me he walks.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

rocky scotland said:


> I don't have a carrier and don't need a carrier. When Rocky comes anywhere with me he walks.




That was helpful thanks!


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

there are these new carriers I keep seeing around lol I dunno, I try not to judge, because the dogs seem to like em, but I think they are so funny! 










and more importantly.. where would I put my car keys?! lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I saw those! they had them at Puppy Couture, I think they would be really uncomfortable for the pup! and see she's on a beach.. the pup could be running along.. lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol those carriers..make me feel dizzy looking at i. if i ever used it to for dexter i know he would be puking afterwards haha! :albino:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a nice Betty Boop one.
I got it for Darla when she couldnt walk on the ground due to needing her shots.
I still use in the car, but she mainly walks now outside.

Here it is..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

that carrier with the lady jogging is awful its like flying in mid air.. no no no


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope my post didn't come off as saying carriers are bad. I certainly didn't mean to imply that in the slightest. Mine just prefer to walk. I also have 4, and try putting all 4 in one and they all just trample each other. :lol: But I do have Lori's carrier, which I love! I'm not one to "knock" anyone's choices. I have a stroller too, and many don't agree with that. Does that make me any difference, nope, nada. :lol: It comes in handy, and I don't ask anyone to push it but me.  Anyway, just wanted to clarify that my post was meant to be "funny," not condescending.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, that was me that suggested contacting the breeder and possibly returning the dog. I didn't tell you to get rid of your dog. I work with a board certified veterinary behaviorist and just wanted to let you and the other people reading these threads that if a personality conflict is so bad that you don't enjoy your dog or can't handle a behavior problem that returning the puppy is not a shameful thing. It can then allow the pup to find a better home and the owner to find a dog that better fits their lifestyle. 

Please don't paint me to be a hostile person that is telling you to dump your puppy. I want both you and the dog to be happy and if you are not happy together then you need to really evaluate why and whether or not you can do the work and exercises to try to fix it. There's nothing wrong with saying that this is too much dog for me, especially in a house with children. 

I'm not being critical. I'm a vet tech, and train and show dogs professionally in obedience and agility so I do know a little bit about what I'm talking about. 

You need to do what's right for you but other people reading these threads need to know that there are options out there.

If you want to use a carrier then by all means but chose one where he can be zipped in completely. The last thing you want is for him to nip or bite and break skin, then he can end up in rabies quarantine!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I got Harley a carrier to carry him to places when he hadn't had his vaccinations yet. I use it in the car, but mostly use it when he tires himself out walking when we go for long walks in the country. But most of the time he likes to walk himself which is good because I don't like carry huge bags around lol 
Here he is below playing in it... I've also noticed he goes in it to have a nap every now and then too!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i got 2 carriers..ill find some pics for you x


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I hope my post didn't come off as saying carriers are bad. I certainly didn't mean to imply that in the slightest. Mine just prefer to walk. I also have 4, and try putting all 4 in one and they all just trample each other. :lol: But I do have Lori's carrier, which I love! I'm not one to "knock" anyone's choices. I have a stroller too, and many don't agree with that. Does that make me any difference, nope, nada. :lol: It comes in handy, and I don't ask anyone to push it but me.  Anyway, just wanted to clarify that my post was meant to be "funny," not condescending.


Oh not at all! nothing about your post was offensive  a doggie stroller huh? I have seen those around.



omguthrie said:


> Yes, that was me that suggested contacting the breeder and possibly returning the dog. I didn't tell you to get rid of your dog. I work with a board certified veterinary behaviorist and just wanted to let you and the other people reading these threads that if a personality conflict is so bad that you don't enjoy your dog or can't handle a behavior problem that returning the puppy is not a shameful thing. It can then allow the pup to find a better home and the owner to find a dog that better fits their lifestyle.
> 
> Please don't paint me to be a hostile person that is telling you to dump your puppy. I want both you and the dog to be happy and if you are not happy together then you need to really evaluate why and whether or not you can do the work and exercises to try to fix it. There's nothing wrong with saying that this is too much dog for me, especially in a house with children.
> 
> ...


I've broken your post down and addressed each part.


"Yes, that was me that suggested contacting the breeder and possibly returning the dog. I didn't tell you to get rid of your dog. I work with a board certified veterinary behaviorist and just wanted to let you and the other people reading these threads that if a personality conflict is so bad that you don't enjoy your dog or can't handle a behavior problem that returning the puppy is not a shameful thing. It can then allow the pup to find a better home and the owner to find a dog that better fits their lifestyle"

*I never once said I don't enjoy my dog, I also don't think there is a personality conflict of any kind, the dog adores me and primarily has issues with other people! The food guarding is a slightly different issue. I doubt there could be a better home in this situation.. people less experienced with handling animals would have likely been very abusive to him by now or possibly resold him. In terms of lifestyle small dogs are all that suit mine, and the smaller the better in fact! * 

"Please don't paint me to be a hostile person that is telling you to dump your puppy. I want both you and the dog to be happy and if you are not happy together then you need to really evaluate why and whether or not you can do the work and exercises to try to fix it. There's nothing wrong with saying that this is too much dog for me, especially in a house with children."

*I never painted you to be hostile I said I did not appreciate your comments and quite honestly I still really do not, your coming across as slightly condescending and I hope I am reading you wrong as it's horribly hard to convey tone and intent in the written word. Lets be frank, he's a chi not a pitbull and I have worked with much larger and much more temperamental creatures. I was waiting for the kid card, do you have children yourself? "especially in a house with children" has such a negative ring.. I'm not even going to validate it further with any more of a response* 

"I'm not being critical. I'm a vet tech, and train and show dogs professionally in obedience and agility so I do know a little bit about what I'm talking about. You need to do what's right for you but other people reading these threads need to know that there are options out there."

*Actually I do find you to be critical, and honestly saying your a "vet tech" and that you "train show dogs" really does nothing to make me want to take your word more seriously than any of the other ladies here, in fact some of the other women have been very helpful! you do this for a job and its your income quite obviously that is your bias! the comment about small kids was pretty telling.. lol. I know many vets and techs in the real world and I would not go to them for advice on this matter.. there is good and bad with everything, please remember your not superior! just because you earn a living with animals, also I think anyone with common sense would not allow the dog to interact with random strangers if there is a remote chance he would bite, he's only been near friends and people I know who are aware of his issues we are working on *


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Elle.Bee said:


> I got Harley a carrier to carry him to places when he hadn't had his vaccinations yet. I use it in the car, but mostly use it when he tires himself out walking when we go for long walks in the country. But most of the time he likes to walk himself which is good because I don't like carry huge bags around lol
> Here he is below playing in it... I've also noticed he goes in it to have a nap every now and then too!


Oh my! what a cutie! he's adorable!  cute bag as well 



*Princess* said:


> i got 2
> carriers..ill find some pics for you x


Great cannot wait to see!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have several carriers, the one that I use most often is the Kwiggy Bo "alexa lux" in black pattened leather with the chain straps. I love all of the pockets...one big one with a zip inside and four with clasps on the outside. I can fit car keys, money, doggie treats, my lippy, hid lead and harness --everything there. Under the cushion I keep a folded pipple pad for potty breaks. And it is something not all girly for my dog..:coolwink:.

There are lots of pics on line of this one.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think carriers have their place for any small dog. Small dogs have totally different needs than big dogs and visa versa. I use our pet flys for vet visits, and my VB's when going to pet shops and walks. My girls all walk on leashes, but the smaller girls tend to poop out more and just LOVE be in my carriers, soo I pop them in when I feel the need from a break in their walks. I never have snuck them anywhere they don't belong. Rules are rules and shouldn't be broken. I don't apprieciate seeing dogs in shops when my kids were toddlers, big or small. I'm sorry but you can NEVER trust any dog. I use to get so sick of hearing" oh he won't bite, he's a good dog" you just never no, just a scent could send them off. My girls are very good, but I still wouldn't trust them with strangers, since I don't know what they are thinking. Anyway....lol...I say whatever works for you and your pet are great!! Carrier or no carrier. Me.....I love em' and would hate not being able to use one. Heck...if big dogs could be carried in one I think they would love it, but just isn't going to happen lol!!!Carriers are just. Little extra bonus that our wee ones get to enjoy

Lori


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice to see us chihuahua people still getting on. I dont come on here much any more as people always seem to be sniping at each other. hey ho.

Misty has a pet flys wings for travelling and a posh leather handbag type for other trips. Shes a delicate little girl and gets tired easily so if she comes with us for a day out she will jump in there. Shes heavy though for a wee bairn!

Ive taken her into shops in her carrier but not food places as I would be too worried about getting told off.

She gets so excited when she sees her carriers come out he he.
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.swecat.com/upload/images/big/2000/2462.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.swecat.com/product.php/2462&usg=__8bk5uiSjBBb3iFLSIqh9cSjzs3k=&h=400&w=500&sz=88&hl=en&start=6&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=5MV-TkQV2WQG-M:&tbnh=104&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddogsdepartment%2Btokyo%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi HazeyJ!

For the most part this thread has been pretty good 
Thats a lovely bag! I'd say mine is a bit more like a purse as well and a bit more upscale looking than many of the generic carriers out there, I do think I will get one of those Pet Flys carriers soon however.. as I travel by Via a lot!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I sure do and she sleeps in it to i want to get a juicy one some day!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I use a fundle,


Image964 by Fiddle Chi and Me!, on Flickr


it also doubles as a car carrier when you hang it over the head rest, dont have a photo of that though


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha ha! I loooooove that pic of Lola, I remember when you first posted it.
You got that bag on Kijiji right? fab score.
carriers are fun.. I'd love to see what everyone is using currently!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah i love Kijiji!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg this thread came back to life lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know its perfect timing though!
I am going to need something big enough to carry both doggies 
Maybe I should start a new thread.


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

have this in all black great cuz no one knows its a dog bag unless the flaps are open has pockets on both sides to put stuff in.


----------

